# Cork Seating



## SSNET (Jun 21, 2009)

I just bottled my 2nd batch, and have noticed that the corks don't always seat flush with the top of the bottle.


I am using the Portogee hand corker, and Georges #9 corks.


Is this normal or is my technique flawed?


Jim


----------



## smurfe (Jun 21, 2009)

Both!




Seriously though, I have the same thing happen at times. Various things cause this I have found. If you have various levels in the bottles that can affect it by different pressure levels inside the bottle that can push the corks back just a little. If you use more force to insert one cork than the next that can affect it. I find this is the more common reason.My Italian corker has been used a lot and the screw stop is not snug anymore and will move from the movement of use as well.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 21, 2009)

Them #9's are tough to get in all the way with a hand corker. Put that sucker on e-bay and get you a floor corker.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2009)

Or you can get #8 corks to use with a hand corker. But I agree with Waldo, get a floor corker!


----------



## smurfe (Jun 21, 2009)

Ahh, I missed the HAND corker part. I thought you had the Portuguese floor corker.I agree with the others. The hand corkers seem to have issues as such so I change my opinion to its the equipment hands down.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 21, 2009)

I feel a need to defend the lowly hand corker. I've used mine to bottle hundreds of bottles, and have grown to respect it, even though it frustrates me at times. What did the honest, hard-working hand corkers ever do to make you all such haters? Never mind, don't answer that. 
Signed, Hand-Corker Anti-defamation League


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2009)

You obviously dont own a floor corker!!!!!!!!!!!! One use of this puppy and youd be talking different pilgrim!


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 16, 2009)

I used the plastic plunger Handy corker for my first bottling and it was tough. Really tough even with the #8 corks that came with my kit. It took me nearly 40 minutes to get the hang of it and finish 30 bottles.
I ordered the double lever Portuguese hand corker and it took me about 5-10 minutes to do 30 bottles. So far this corker is working like a dream.
I'm saving for the Italian floor corker. But that wont come until after tax time.
It's nice to have a couple of corkers so friends can help with big batches


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2009)

If you don't want to spend over a hundred dollars to get the Italian corker, get the one Smurfe is talking about. They work great and are relatively inexpensive.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4042


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2009)

Ive never seen that puch corker that you speak of but have heard about it many times and that thing should be banned from Earth!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 16, 2009)

Do yourself a big favor and listen to these guys and get the one Appleman is talking about. When I bought my wine making kit in the beginning I asked the guy upfront about corkers and he told me I would be trading up after the first kit. I like to get it right the first time, so he kept the one that came with the kit and I got a floor corker and paid the difference. I never regretted it.


----------



## wctisue (Dec 16, 2009)

I've used the double lever Portuguese hand corker on nearly 200 kits and it works fine. Be sure toput the bottles on the floor or a small stool so you can have the leverage of pushing down with your shoulders. Even the petite person can ram the corks home with the right leverage.


I've used the floor corker a couple of times and it is mighty easy. However, another piece of equipment to store somewhere.


Wayne


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 16, 2009)

wctisue said:


> I've used the double lever Portuguese hand corker on nearly 200 kits and it works fine. Be sure toput the bottles on the floor or a small stool so you can have the leverage of pushing down with your shoulders. Even the petite person can ram the corks home with the right leverage.
> 
> 
> I've used the floor corker a couple of times and it is mighty easy. However, another piece of equipment to store somewhere.
> ...



I agree with having the bottle on the floor. I keep it between my feet and push down with the double lever corker. All of my bottles came out very nice this time. It's a great corker for the beginner and those without much space to store a floor model.


----------



## hartm (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with my hand corker. I'm sure I'll upgrade at some point, but I see no reason to rush it at this point. If it is economical to upgrade, then go for it. If you are trying to keep costs down, stick with the hand corker (If you can get it to work).


----------



## Pablo (Jan 8, 2010)

I use the hand corker. No problems here.




I corked at the last bottling party with a floor corker. It was a little tiring after about 3 carboys worth of wine. I broke 2 corks but I think that was because the device needed to be tightened up. The frame bolts came loose.


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey BART and all - FLOOR CORKER IS IT!!!!!! You can also use a hand screw-driver but WHY?

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?????


----------



## admiral (Jan 9, 2010)

My floor corker isn't... a floor corker that is. I mounted it on a bench in the winery. I cork while standing and it is a breeze.


----------

